# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Bagi yang perlu/coba bentonit (monmorilonit)

## Markoi

Beberapa waktu lalu saya bagi-bagi sampel bentonit. Feedbacknya ada yang positif, ada yang belum kelihatan karena sampel terlalu sedikit. Ada pula beberapa rekan yang minta lagi tetapi karena kesibukan saya keteter waktu (dan biaya  :Eyebrows:  )

Saya sudah dapat orang yang siap melayani pengiriman sampel @ 5 kg dengan ongkos bungkus dan kirim (Tiki) Rp 100.000. (Jabotabek)
Kalau berminat silakan menghubungi telp/sms: Eko Aprianto Hp 085814485219, 085216819759

Negara kita kaya dengan bentonit (monmorilonit), tidak kalah dengan kualitas import.

Feedback positif selama ini:

mencuatkan warna merah
sisik ikan lebih berkilat
ikan lebih aktif
air lebih jernih
air lebih segar, tidak berbau

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tontohartono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Sample yg saya minta sampai hari ini malah tidak muncul sama sekali Om hehehehe....


Maaf banget...saya kebanjiran permintaan free samplenya...tapi waktu terbatas kesibukan karena tugas ke tambang (Kalimantan)
Ok, saya akan atur segera Om

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stefie885

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stefie885

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

yup sudah 2 bulan ini saya pake montmolite, murah tapi tidak murahan mungkin bisa mendekati product import,,

tidak menaikan TDS stabil dari dulu di 105-110

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Penjelasan yg cukup memuaskan.thank u om


my pleasure Om  ::

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ratnoadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Om Markoi, saya sudah coba pakai hr Sabtu kmrn tgl 8 Juni. Kolam saya kapasitas 7.9ton (310x160x160). 
> 
> Tapi kolam saya koq jadi keruh ya sampai hr ini..agak fogging ? Apakah dosis sy 10 sendok teh terlalu bnyk?


Om, pertama terimakasih feedbacknya.

Dosisnya ok, tidak terlalu banyak.  Normalnya kolam kembali jernih dalam ukuran 3-4 jam tergantung sistem penyaringan tetapi kalau dari hari Sabtu berarti sudah 4 hari ini sudah terlalu lama. Ini berarti partikel terus menerus lolos dari saringan dan masuk kembali ke kolam.  Bisa disampaikan sitem penyaringannya Om? Saya tertarik berkunjung ke lokasi untuk mempelajari.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

bole d bagi om saya ingin coba, apa bisa kirim ke ke daerah senayan pak? kl bisa, apa boleh bagi sedikit mao coba d kolam saya

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Ini bisa ngilangin lumut di dinding om?


Pengalaman saya tidak bisa om. Bentonit sebagai clay biasa tidak punya efek langsung terhadap lumut.

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kriwil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Pengalaman pakai hampir 2 bulan, dengan pemberian satu minggu sekali (1 sendok utk 1 ton air)......
1. Permukaan air cristal clear, gada buih akibat protein dari pakan dan sisa metabolisme ikan
2. Air tidak hijau, diindikasikan fungsi filter biologi berfungsi baik (kolam outdor, mendapat cahaya matahari penuh), lumut halus di dinding kolam terjaga pertumbuhannya.
3. Ikan makannya makin banyak,menurut pengamatan ada efek baik pada pertumbuhan dan warna (analisanya kondisi air yang ideal menyebabkan ikan mengeluarkan potensi warnanya).

Tips pemakaian:
Masukkan bentonit pada botol aqua, campur dengan air sebanyak 50% dari volume botol, lalu dikocok sampai larut dengan air....
Masukkan larutan dalam kolam (hanya airnya aja), endapan yang tertinggal di guratan botol dibuang. Hal ini berguna untuk mengurangi deposit endapan di dasar kolam aja oleh material bentonit.

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Om markoi , kalo di bogor bentonit bisa didapatkan dimana yak? Mau di test di kolam baru berumur sktr 3blnan om. Tks


coba pm saja pak alamat dan nomor telponnya pak

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri262

Apa masih ada pak?

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dodol_c4

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## noeryanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri262

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

maaf om Fikri..resi 2310424730000

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

kalau di filter saya ada carbon aktif, apa perlu di angkat dulu carbonnya? btw gimana cara ordernya?ada pin BlackBerry biar lebih fast responnya tq

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## recht126

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

wah....tertarik nih, kalau di surabaya bisa didapat dimana ya om ?

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Om , testi nii ..
> kemarin malam saya sebar 50gr, kolam+filter=5 ton, kolam dari jernih langsung keruh, tinggal tidur ... paginya .. wah paginya , ikan2 udah mangap2 minta makan dan lebih rakus dari biasanya,  airnya udah gak keruh tapi masih lebih jernih sebelumnya dikasih bentonic. Siang harinya baru bening dan crystal clear... top banget! But ... kok air diatasnya seperti berminyak ya... apa itu normal?
> 
> Kondisi sebelumnya jernih karena saya pakai UV dan saya copot sebelum pakai bentonic, karena mau dipakai di bak karantina.


Om Fajarhto, terimakasih tanggapan dan laporannya. Permukaan air berminyak belum pernah dilaporkan sebelumnya.  Bentonitnya sendiri dikeringkan dengan gas. Tetapi coba Om bila ada waktu berikan bentonit ke air di dalam gayung dan amati apakah lapisan minyak nampak di permukaan air.




> Om barang sudah sampai, saya juga sudah transfer terima kasih


well received Om Owi. Selamat mencoba




> Om Markoi...ntu smcam bubuk bgtu ya?klo test 1 kg ke Jakarta barat kena brp ya ongkirnya?atau klo ke Dodokoi ntu dimana ya?saya minat bgt nih pngen coba ^^


Om Majin91, untuk tes sekitar 1 kg silakan PM alamat kirim

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ezyrendra

Salam Kenal om Markoi..nubie baca2 dari pertama sampe abis sepertinya menarik boleh coba bentonitenya harga perkilonya brp om? ke daerah bekasi

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Salam kenal, saya tertarik ingin mencoba agar ikan serasa di mud pond...  :: 
Saya PM ya om Markoi... Tks

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ezyrendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> wah mantap..saya juga bisa dtngnya sabtu...ntr sklian ktmuan aja ya om Markoi..tkutnya ndk ada teman juga dsna..
> 
> btw..kmrin setelah bw mingguan saya jumat mlm kasih clay lagi takaran 2 sendok teh muncung...paginya hari ini..lebih bening lmyan..nah apa mngkin saya kurang kasihnya ya?mngkin klo sdkit lebih bnyk jadi lebih maksimal lagi beningnya.(dimensi kolam 230x120x80 )..dosis normal kan 1 sendok teh untuk 1 ton air kan ya om Markoi ?
> btw..susunan media juga uda saya ubah ..smoga hasilnya bisa match dengan clay dan jadi lebih clinkkk lagi dah..heheh


Coba Om, setelah beberapa kali pemberian biasanya terbentuk "cake" yang membuat pori media filter lebih halus shg membantu penyaringan.
Tidak semua pemberian bentonit langsung memberikan kebeningan.

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Iya om Markoi...Skrng sih lebih bening lagi dr kemarin sabtu..wkwkwk..dan yang paling kelihatan busa memang 85% clear..paling busa dri aerasi aja sdkit..wkwkwk..Top Markotop dah..^^


Top Wikotop, Om  :: 
Busa sebagai indikator air yang mengandung bahan organik. Kita lihat kalau sungai yang tercemar limbah permukaannya berbusa.
Tentunya penghilangan busa tidak cuma bermanfaat dari segi estetika

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stansya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stansya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

> Om Bodil,
> kalau sudah sering ke Dodokoi coba dapatkan di sana Om
> Bila belum diperoleh saya bisa bantu kirim untuk tester. Silakan PM alamat dan telpon yah.


ooh gitu... hehehe
aku udh PM alamat & telp yah Om...  :Thumb: 
coba test drive dulu... hehehe...
ditunggu samplenya yach Om...
nanti kalo bagus aku coba halo-halo ke Om dodo deyh  :Rockon:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> waaah jadi nga sabaran pengen test drive bentonitnya niy...  hehehehe 
> 
> gimana kbrnya Om majin91 ? kita ketemuan di temu akbar kmrn ya... sampe jam brp disana ? 
> saya cuman sampai jam 6 sore aja kmrn.. nga sampe akhir acara..


Ayo Om Bodil silakan test drive  :Car: , have fun with the clay

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

lho memang yg buat koi yg spesifikasinya gmn om? dan yg dipilih yg jenis sodium atau kalsium yg baik?

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudi khawanika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

om saya pengen coba juga dong om. pm ya om

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## augie07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

om markoi samplenya sudah sampai om tingal dicoba smoga mantab. makasih om :Yo:

----------


## Nklauss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> gak masalah om


Air hujan miskin mineral, pemberian clay malah baik karena memberi mineral

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## augie07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KangMasBoedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

KangMas Budi, maaf baru buka lapak. 

Info saya PM ya

----------


## rpm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Om Markoi..Salam kenal...
> 
> Dari testimoni rekan2 disini kayanya bentonit punya efek yang bagus buat kolam dan ikan2...Kalo newbie mau coba atau order ke Solo bagaimana caranya?
> 
> Matur nuwun
> 
> _Adro_



Salam Kenal Om Adro (wah sama dengan nama listing perusahaan saya bekerja, Adro...Adaro Energy Tbk)  :: 

Untuk atur kiriman dll silakan hubungi Eko Aprianto Hp 085814485219, 085216819759. whatsapp : 0882 1268 5614

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Apakah penambahan Bentonite ke dalam kolam akan mempengaruhi pH kolam?

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Junneuy

om markoi, sy sdh WA dan sms ke pk eko nya, kog ga ada respon y? ato harus tlpn?

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Setelah berjalan 3 jam sudah mulai bening sedikit . Ikan kog jd pd lebih semangat yak . apa jd napsuan minta makan . apakah begitu cepat efeknya ? atau hanya prasaan saja . Oh ya ada bbrapa ikan flashing . salah satunya keliatan difoto yg lg flasing  :Laugh: 

IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

> Beberapa waktu lalu saya bagi-bagi sampel bentonit. Feedbacknya ada yang positif, ada yang belum kelihatan karena sampel terlalu sedikit. Ada pula beberapa rekan yang minta lagi tetapi karena kesibukan saya keteter waktu (dan biaya  )
> 
> Saya sudah dapat orang yang siap melayani pengiriman sampel @ 5 kg dengan ongkos bungkus dan kirim (Tiki) Rp 100.000. (Jabotabek)
> Kalau berminat silakan menghubungi telp/sms: Eko Aprianto Hp 085814485219, 085216819759
> 
> Negara kita kaya dengan bentonit (monmorilonit), tidak kalah dengan kualitas import.
> 
> Feedback positif selama ini:
> 
> ...


malam om, krim ke Sul-sel (kode pos 91681) bs y om. Harga brapa + ongkir om?

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

> Malam om, bentonit aman g digunakan karantina ikan yg baru datang g om? skrg sy pke bentonit pengganti garam om


Menarik dan penasaran jadinya pemakaian bentonit untuk karantina.
Pemakaian bentonit untuk karantina ikan baru kalau dimaksudkan pengganti garam tentu tidak cocok. Garam berfungsi mengendalikan bakteri dan parasit, bentonit tidak bisa.

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

